# Bourbon Chocolate Pecan pie



## altramagnus (Nov 24, 2011)

Well saw this on a show and had to have it. This is the first thing I've ever baked and made from scratch so be easy LOL



Crust:



1 cup all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1/4 cup finely ground pecans
1 tablespoon sugar
Pinch salt
1/2 cup unsalted butter, cold and cut into small chunks
2 tablespoons ice water

Pie filling:



1/4 cup unsalted butter
2 ounces unsweetened chocolate
3 large eggs
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup dark corn syrup or sugar cane syrup
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3 tablespoons bourbon (I used 1 miniature)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups pecan halves


Melt butter and chocolate and let cool. Mix everything else in bowl then add chocolate mixture. Pour 1 1/2 cup pecans into crust in pan then pour filling. Shake easy to level out then put it oven @ 350.



Bake for 40-50 mins until middle is just a bit jiggly. Let cool.










Now it will chill and be ready for my Turkey day tomorrow.



Shawn


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like a great pie!

Chocolate, pecan and bourbon...................can't go wrong with that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for posting


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

WOO HOO!

Awesome!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2011)

Shawn, morning... Chocolate pecan... 2 of my favorites... I'll havae to show this to bride.... Dave


----------



## altramagnus (Nov 26, 2011)

Holy cow guys, I must say after having this last night. OMG OMG OMG OMG this is truly awesome pie. Hardest part was rolling out the crust and transferring it to the pie pan (my first time), other than that easy peasy lemon squeezy.

If any of you think you like the sound of what it is do yourself a favor and make it.

Shawn


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Man, putting Chocolate, Pecan, and Bourbon together just sounds Right.

That pie had to be Delish.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Thanks Thanks it looks so yummy i copy it and i will do it soon


----------



## dunn-a-que (Dec 12, 2012)

Being from Kentucky this would be called Derby pie and it is always all good as long as it is made in Kentucky Bourbon!


----------

